# Loquat Wine ?



## Scooter68 (Mar 28, 2017)

Just heard from our daughter in Southern California that her 3 Loquat trees are producing.... a lot of fruit.

Anyone ever made wine with them? I've never tasted them even but...Who knows. Maybe a brandy or liquor from the fruit.


----------



## Stressbaby (Mar 28, 2017)

@Scooter68, I have made loquat wine. Family member in TX has a large tree and shipped us a bunch of them a few years ago.

Here is an older WMT thread that might be helpful, though there may be some confusion on this thread between "Japanese Plum" and loquats, see last post: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39279

Loquats frozen, then thawed, have a *strong* smell of almonds or amaretto. It is very interesting. Mine fermented very fast and I think it blew off a lot of the aroma. It did come back to some extent in the secondary, but it was VERY difficult to clear. I later learned they have a lot of pectin. According to my notes I hit it with just about everything in an effort to clear it, and by the time I got it clear it was pretty much stripped.

If I ever get a chance to do it over, I will do the following:

50/50 citric/tartaric for the acid (no malic)
Double or triple dose pectic enzyme preferment and at least 24 hours on the enzyme before pitching yeast
Bentonite on day 3 of the ferment.
Cool ferment


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 28, 2017)

I agree fermenting at a low temp and trying for a slow ferment should also help with the aroma issue. That would mean keeping it in my basement where it stays 55-60 until late summer. That would at least let me get fermentation done and well into aging before temps rise. 

Thanks for the response and the tips I just asked the daughter to save me enough for a 1 gallon batch to try it out. Now I need to save that recipe and the various tips to get me through the process.


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 1, 2017)

Started the first batch of Loquat wine from my Daughters supple of loquats. See new thread


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jun 2, 2017)

Try this recipe: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/\\/reques9.asp


----------



## Scooter68 (Jun 2, 2017)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Try is recipe: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/\\/reques9.asp



Only problem with that recipe is that the amount of seeds varies from fruit to fruit / tree to tree. I always prefer a quantities that are real - the amount that actually goes into the batch.

My batch has 4 lbs after de-seeding and de-steming but with skins.

Also the amount of acid blend would never have cut it for this batch. I ended up adding over 4 tsps of acid to get the pH down to 3.49
1/2 tsp Acid Blend
2 1/2 tsp Citric Acid
1 3/4 tsp Tartaric Acid


----------

